# لبس جوالك على مزاجك مع احدث انواع كفرات الايفون 4و4 اس وجالكسي اس 2



## تلبيسة (9 أغسطس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين





لأول مرة في الشرق الأوسط , ماركة تلبيسة تقدم لكم أحدث وأجمل وأجود كفرات للهواتف الذكية مثل:
ايفون 4 وايفون 4 اس وجلكسي اس 2 لتحمي جهازك بجمال .








تعتبر كفرات تلبيسة اذكى واحدث كفرات للاجهزة الذكية حيث انها توفر حماية ضد الخدش والانزلاق مع امكانية تغيير الكفر عدة مرات واعادة تركيبه مرة أخرى في اي وقت بكل سهولة ويسر. 












مميزات كفرات ماركة تلبيسة للايفون والجلكسي:
* جودة مضمونة خصوصا وأن جميع منتجاتنا مصنعة من شركة 3M الامريكية








* ضمان لمدة ثلاثة اشهر




* لا تترك أثرا على الجهاز عند ازالتها




* بامكانك تغيير الكفر بشكل يومي إن أردت واعادة استخدامه في وقت لاحق




* لا تستقطب الاوساخ كبقية كفرات الجوالات




* توفر حماية لجهازك ولكن بكل أناقة وذوق




* تقنية الشفط الذاتي لتقليل نسبة انزلاق جهازك (فقط من نوعية سوبر ديلوكس)




* حماية عالية ضد الخدش




* مئات التصاميم الجميلة المناسبة لكل الاعمار والاذواق متجددة باستمرار




* يوجد نوعين من ماركة تلبيسة (سوبر ديلوكس وديلوكس حسب الرغبة)








وخلال أسابيع فقط ستطرح ماركة تلبيسة تشكيلة الصيف من كفرات جلكسي اس 3 والبلاك بيري والايباد والايبود والاجهزة المحمولة بالاضافة الى اجهزة البلي ستيشن والاكس بوكس والناينتندو
















مع تلبيسة قل وداعا لعالم الابيض والاسود ومرحبا لعالم من الالوان المناسبة لكل الاذواق
















هل تعلم؟
- كفرات تلبيسة سوبر ديلوكس الوحيدة في العالم بتقنية الشفط الذاتي حيث انها تلتصق بالاسطح الملساء عند الرغبة بواسطة الشفط الميكروسكوبي الذكي حتى في وضع 90 درجة مما يقلل نسبة انزلاق جهازك عند وضعه على سطح طاولة او ما شابه ذلك.








هل تعلم؟
- كفرات تلبيسة سوبر ديلوكس تعطيك حماية لوجه الجهاز بما في ذلك الشاشة حيث انها تعطي للوجه بروزا طفيفا مما يحمي الشاشة ويقلل من نسبة تلفها عند السقوط.








هل تعلم؟
- موقع تلبيسة يوفر لكم خدمة تحميل ثيم (خلفية) مطابقة ومناسقة لتصميم التلبيسة مجـــــانا
كفرات تلبيسة | كفرات ايفون | كفرات جلكسي اس 2 | كفرات ايفون 4 اس | كفرات ماركة تلبيسة | كفرات ملونة | تلبيسة ايفون 4 اس | تلبيسة جلكسي اس 2 | اكسسوارات ايفون | اكسسوارات ايفون 4 اس | اكسسوارات جلكسي اس 2








تسعيرة كفرات تلبيسة ولفترة محدودة فقط:
تلبيسة سوبر ديلوكس 50 ريال فقط 

تلبيسة ديلوكس 40 ريال فقط
























ولمزيد من المعلومات يرجى منكم زيارة موقعنا على الرابط كفرات تلبيسة | كفرات ايفون | كفرات جلكسي اس 2 | كفرات ايفون 4 اس | كفرات ماركة تلبيسة | كفرات ملونة | تلبيسة ايفون 4 اس | تلبيسة جلكسي اس 2 | اكسسوارات ايفون | اكسسوارات ايفون 4 اس | اكسسوارات جلكسي اس 2


ولطلباتكم ارجو التواصل مع الاخ مهند على الجوال التالي 0552249452 

كما يسرنا بطرح مسابقة افضل تصميم كفرات ايفون 4,كفرات ايفون 4 اس وكفرات جلكسي اس 2 و اس3 من ماركة تلبيسة تقدم لكم فررررررصة الفوز بمبالغ نقدية قيمة الجائزة الاولي : 500 ريال سعودي الجائزة الثانية : 300 ريال سعودي الجائزة الثالثة : 150 ريال سعودي وذلك من خلال الرابط التالي

كفرات تلبيسة | كفرات ايفون | كفرات جلكسي اس 2 | كفرات ايفون 4 اس | كفرات ماركة تلبيسة | كفرات ملونة | تلبيسة ايفون 4 اس | تلبيسة جلكسي اس 2 | اكسسوارات ايفون | اكسسوارات ايفون 4 اس | اكسسوارات جلكسي اس 2



ولمن لديه الرغبة باخذ اعتماد التوزيع لمنتجات ماركة تلبيسة مراسلتنا من خلال الموقع او تعبئة النموذج ادناه من الرابط التالي:
كفرات تلبيسة | كفرات ايفون | كفرات جلكسي اس 2 | كفرات ايفون 4 اس | كفرات ماركة تلبيسة | كفرات ملونة | تلبيسة ايفون 4 اس | تلبيسة جلكسي اس 2 | اكسسوارات ايفون | اكسسوارات ايفون 4 اس | اكسسوارات جلكسي اس 2


مع تحيات فريق العمل لمنتجات ماركة تلبيسة



​


----------



## تلبيسة (10 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: لبس جوالك على مزاجك مع احدث انواع كفرات الايفون 4و4 اس وجالكسي اس 2*

لطلباتكم ارجو التواصل على الخاص او الايميلات التالية

[email protected]
[email protected]



مع تحيات فريق العمل لمنتجات ماركة تلبيسة


----------

